# Sokel Guinea Pig Rescue



## Angelbecks

We now have a new website up and running so please take a look and see if you can help us 

www.sokelguineapigrescue.com


----------



## Angelbecks

Website has been updated with new guinea pigs


----------



## sokeldachshunds

Just giving this a Bump 

There is no escaping me Becky :ihih:

We have lots of GPs looking for new homes and in the coming weeks there will be many more including babies as we have just taken in a very large number from an RSPCA Rescue

Sokel Guinea Pig Rescue


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

i dunno where north cumbria is haha i have no sense of direction, i live in the north east of england


----------



## sokeldachshunds

xXhayleyroxX said:


> i dunno where north cumbria is haha i have no sense of direction, i live in the north east of england


Alston and Penrith areas Alston is an hour from newcastle


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

i've heard of alston actually, it's signposted in hexham, i'll ask my mum  we have two rescued piggies at the moment but might have room for some more of know of people :thumbsup:


----------



## Angelbecks

sokeldachshunds said:


> Just giving this a Bump
> 
> There is no escaping me Becky :ihih:
> 
> We have lots of GPs looking for new homes and in the coming weeks there will be many more including babies as we have just taken in a very large number from an RSPCA Rescue
> 
> Sokel Guinea Pig Rescue


haha Hello Graham
its always good to bump :001_tt2:



xXhayleyroxX said:


> i've heard of alston actually, it's signposted in hexham, i'll ask my mum  we have two rescued piggies at the moment but might have room for some more of know of people :thumbsup:


Hello 
If you keep an eye on our website I'm updating it today with pigs from recent rescues so if they are not available to go for a few weeks they can still be reserved 
Becky


----------



## sokeldachshunds

xXhayleyroxX said:


> i've heard of alston actually, it's signposted in hexham, i'll ask my mum  we have two rescued piggies at the moment but might have room for some more of know of people :thumbsup:


Yes we are 18 miles from Hexham straight along the A686
as becky says check out our website,there is some gorgeous piggys with lots more still to go on


----------



## colliemerles

just looked at the website, they are gorgeous,


----------



## sokeldachshunds

Still lots and lots of GPs of various ages,colours and breeds available.

please check out our website Sokel Guinea Pig Rescue


----------



## colliemerles

aww bless there are so many, they are so cute,


----------



## sokeldachshunds

colliemerles said:


> aww bless there are so many, they are so cute,


Thanks and the ones on the website are only a few that we have in at the moment


----------

